# Brompton tool/multitool



## cisamcgu (30 Sep 2015)

It seems the Brompton tool thingy is unavailable and has been for many, many months now. I have seen this 

http://full-windsorshop.com/products/the-nutter-cycle-multi-tool​
which seems rather expensive but would attach to the saddle (so I wouldn't forget it) and looks to have most things needed. 

Does anyone have a better idea for an "always carried" Brompton tool option ?

I rather like the look of 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/crank-brothers-19-function-multi-tool/​
but I couldn't attach it to the bike so I would most likely forget it


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Sep 2015)

Looks ok, I like the mini pump attached too. Topeak do a pump with a red LED tube, switch it over and you'd kill 3 birds with the one stone.

Shame the Brom toolkit may be defunct, barmy price but very goo bit of kit. My Ma got me one as a Christmas gift, I switch it frpm bike to bike now.


----------



## srw (30 Sep 2015)

Oyster card. Obviously slightly geographically constrained!,


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2015)

It's a Brompton, why would you need a multi-tool?


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> It's a Brompton, why would you need a multi-tool?



I know what you mean, but my Brompton started making a dreadful squeaking noise this morning riding to work. It turned out to just be the mudguard rubbing on the back wheel but it got me thinking that I don't have any way to fix anything if it breaks; I mean when I am at work after the morning commute rather than at the side of the road - that is what buses and taxis are for !


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3930981, member: 45"]Get a £5 multitool from Decathlon.[/QUOTE]

But how to I "store" it on the Brommie ?


----------



## srw (30 Sep 2015)

More seriously, the key tools are a decent 15mm spanner and a set of metal tyre levers (assuming Marathon pluses or normals). I wouldn't want to compromise with a multitool.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> More seriously, the key tools are a decent 15mm spanner and a set of metal tyre levers (assuming Marathon pluses or normals). I wouldn't want to compromise with a multitool.


Hmmmm..maybe a very small saddle bag and just stick in a spanner, couple of allen keys and tyre levers ?


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3931011, member: 45"]I'm afraid you committed when you compromised with an archaic, demanding Brompton. Why not go the whole hog and carry a blacksmith around with you?[/QUOTE]


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3931013, member: 45"]They make clothes with pockets in these days.[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure I am being clear. I want to be able to always have the tools with me .. putting a multitool into a pocket doesn't work because I will forget it


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Sep 2015)

Hmmm...
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BASMGBSB/selle-monte-grappa-borsello-leatherette-tool-saddle-bag
much cheaper and fill it with my own tools ... ?


----------



## CaptainWheezy (1 Oct 2015)

Brompton junction are showing 37 toolkits in stock at the moment:

https://bromptonjunction.com/shop/brompton-toolkit/


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Also it is designed to fit in the top tube of the frame....so no need for a pocket in your cycling tweeds.


And it does fit perfectly, the inner end has a strong magnet too so it remains very firmly in place when the bike is folded.


----------



## cisamcgu (1 Oct 2015)

CaptainWheezy said:


> Brompton junction are showing 37 toolkits in stock at the moment:
> 
> https://bromptonjunction.com/shop/brompton-toolkit/




Oh, thanks - I'll have a look - an early Christmas present may be looming


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Oct 2015)

The £5 tools and saddlebag deal from Aldi. The tools will go in the frame, and you have a saddlebag for another bike!


----------



## 12boy (11 Nov 2015)

I made a tool roll out of a piece of canvas 18"x14" or so. Made pockets for a Lezyne pump, an inner tube, a cut down 15 mm wrench, 3, 4, 5 and 6 mm Allens, some Park tool patches, a steel and a plastic tire iron, a couple of nylon pull-tights and a piece of paper shop towel. I roll it up, tie a shoelace around it and either throw it in my bike bag or fasten it to my saddle loops with a couple of old toe straps. W hen I need the tools, i can lay out the toll roll with all the stuff handy and useable. Put the roll together with fabric glue and then hand stitched critical points. Holds together and was doable with my non-existent sewing skills.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Nov 2015)

The Brompton tool is very good quality and fits perfectly, a nice tidy solution. The only thing missing is a chain splitter and tbh I've not needed a chain splitter on a ride, tbh ever, so may be its not missing at all.


----------



## StuartG (11 Nov 2015)

just_fixed said:


> The only thing missing is a chain splitter and tbh I've not needed a chain splitter on a ride, tbh ever, so may be its not missing at all.


I rarely carry one. But I've needed it twice (though not on the Brompton) and both have been on the rare occasion I carry one. They know, you know.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Nov 2015)

srw said:


> More seriously, the key tools are a decent 15mm spanner and a set of metal tyre levers (assuming Marathon pluses or normals). I wouldn't want to compromise with a multitool.


The Schwalbe logo tyre levers are very good too, fwiw, and are what I carry.

For me, 15mm crescent wrench, Topeak Hexus 16, glueless patch kit, dogbone spanner. All in a Bagaboo tool pouch that lives in my C bag, along with a Topeak Road Morph G pump.

Alternatively, as I remember someone else saying, credit card and the number of a reliable local taxi company.


----------



## al-fresco (20 Nov 2015)

Harry Hall's of Whitworth Street West, Manchester had one of these in stock last week: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brompton-toolkit-prod30873/ apparently the whole thing fits into the frame tube of a Brompton - looked a nice piece of kit and I was tempted to get one for my Langster but I baulked at paying £48 for it.


----------



## chris folder (30 Nov 2015)

Hi was looking at the brompton tool kit today online do it come with Allen keys? I could not see them as Allen keys are needed for chain pusher, seat clip, gear block, brake pads, if dont come with Allen keys its not a very good multi tool for a brompton


----------



## chris folder (30 Nov 2015)

Ah thats great I mite have to order one looks great. I could not see Allen keys in picture online I looked at. Its a neat design. is there a allen key to fit chain pusher screws? there very small


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2015)

I get around the problem by carrying a spare Brompton .....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I get around the problem by carrying a spare Brompton .....


Brilliant


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Dec 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I get around the problem by carrying a spare Brompton .....


Brilliant


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Brilliant


Titanium of course :-)


----------



## chris folder (1 Dec 2015)

Hi just seen the price the tool kit it definitely over priced. Its worth around £25 I say. just looking at the tools u get is not alot for £45-£48 my bike multi tool has near all same tools if fact its slightly smaller in size but dont fit in bike frame cost under £10


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2015)

Got a photo @just_fixed ....








The latest version is much tidier, but harder to ride .... but you know, in an emergency ....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Dec 2015)

chris folder said:


> Hi just seen the price the tool kit it definitely over priced. Its worth around £25 I say. just looking at the tools u get is not alot for £45-£48 my bike multi tool has near all same tools if fact its slightly smaller in size but dont fit in bike frame cost under £10





User said:


> The price is for the design that fits in the frame.


Also, the tools are quality bits of kit.

I have £10-20 multitools sat in my bits bag that never see use because I switch the Brompton kit from bike to bike.

All I've added into the Brompton kit is a couple of glurless patches and I have a small lesrherman tool with pliers on my keyring. Chain splitter I've decided is such a rare luxury for my majority local riding I'll take the hit if my chain goes pop.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2015)

The Brompton tool kit is worth it for the sheer loveliness .... that it fits into the frame tube so well is just an additional benefit!


----------

